# Can old treadmill = new bottle cleaner/polisher



## dumpicker (Mar 28, 2022)

My girlfriend is tired of her treadmill and wants it gone. Anyone ever repurposed one as a bottle cleaning station ?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 19, 2022)

dumpicker said:


> My girlfriend is tired of her treadmill and wants it gone. Anyone ever repurposed one as a bottle cleaning station ?


As long as she's ok with having her treadmill with a new name, I don't see why you can't make it work. Probably going to take sometime to work the bug's out.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 19, 2022)

*Please take photos as you make the conversion.  I remember someone converting an old clothes dryer into a bottle tumbler.*


----------



## Newtothiss (Apr 19, 2022)

I don't see why it couldn't be


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 22, 2022)

I want to see pix, when you do. What a cool idea! I lay there and try to sleep, and all night I hear the 4 cat wheels in the huge catio, just running, all night. (Exotic cat cattery). I’ve thought, many times, if I could attach a canister holder setup on the backside of those, we could use this! (But it might just take off all embossment…..). Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Apr 23, 2022)

I got out my rock tumbler after a few years (still had a batch in it) but unfortunately it doesn't run well anymore.  Took it apart, cleaned it up, tensioned the belt, etc.  

Now i'm thinking something more heavy duty as well...so yeah go for the treadmill conversion and please post pics.


----------

